# Mental health awareness



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

A friend of mine designed a stamp to help bring more attention to mental health awareness.

If you have a moment could you vote for him? No registration needed.

http://www.deliverhope.ca/gallery-entry.php?id=408

Thank you for your time!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

voted...............


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it odd that I sat there for 10 minutes and said 'Look at the pretty butterflies!' before I remembered what I was supposed to vote? Lol


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

He's ranked 11th  I hope he wins! Was too ate to vote =(


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! Joeee, Not at all!!

Awesome thanks you guys  I went to wexford with Richard growing up and he was always a very sweet and true guy


----------

